# Military



## soon2bnavygirl (Apr 22, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone in here is in the military? I thought that I would have to hide my IBS to get into the military. Then I decided I didn't want to go through boot camp without my pills and if they denied me because of IBS then it wasn't worth it. I am not in the military yet but I sent up a med doc review and was approved. Which means that I can take my pills to boot camp. I just wanted to to let anyone know that may be interested in the military that you can get in with IBS and you don't have to hide it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thats really great that you want to do that for your country! Im proud of you! I do not know what the guidlines are in the UK for this but it is good to know that you can join the military in the US with IBS! I believe there is a member here who is in the US Army, i'll see if i can find him!Spliffy


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

Soon2bnavygirl-I'm so glad that you said that b/c I'm going to boot camp this summer too! and I was hiding my IBS too for a really long time b/c I didnt want it to ruin my chances of being in the army. But I couldnt take it anymore...there would be no way I could hide IBS and not take my pills so I finally told them and they said it was ok. Good luck at boot camp!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Soon2bnavygirl and SMax 82,Your posts are wonderful! I wanted to join the National Guard, for the longest time! But in the fall, I got extremely sick, and come to find out this winter it was IBS. It put a big hole in my plans for the future, since I could only think to where the nearest toilet was! But right now I'm working with great people to find medications, diet, and anything else to help me get better! It's really encouraging to hear that people with IBS are able to get into the Military! I read that and it put a HUGE smile on my face and gives me a GREAT deal of hope! Thanks! Good luck to you both with boot camp and your military careers!!


----------



## Brenden (May 11, 2003)

Well I am in the military (NAVY) and I think it really depends on the intensity of your IBS. For instance as you probably know everything in the military is done to a strict schedule and if being stuck on the loo is going to prevent you from meeting that schedule then people are going to yell at you which will increase your anxiety and only worsen your IBS. Boot camp will be the worse because people are going to yell at you anyway and if your late you will only provoke them. With that said I have been in the NAVY for just over 2 years and haven't found having IBS to be anymore of a hassle than if I was a civiie. Also the free medical will ensure you get the best of treatments at no expense, let me know how you go.


----------

